# -бережье



## ahvalj

Существует ли в русском языке слово, объединяющее понятия _левобережье_ и _правобережье_? Имеются в виду местности, примыкающие к реке с обеих сторон. _Бассейн_ реки — слишком широкое понятие: например, бассейн Волги охватывает несоизмеримо более обширные территории, чем лево- и правобережье Волги, взятые вместе.


----------



## igusarov

"Побережье", если речь об узкой полоске. "Прибрежные районы", если хочется охватить полоску пошире.


----------



## ahvalj

igusarov said:


> "Побережье", если речь об узкой полоске. "Прибрежные районы", если хочется охватить полоску пошире.


Нужно существительное. Дело в том, что _лево_- и _правобережье_ подразумевают некоторую умеренную глубину: не обязательно сам берег, но и не очень далеко. Скажем, все территории поволжских областей можно назвать лево- и правобережьем Волги.


----------



## Maroseika

Прибрежье.


----------



## igusarov

Если нужно для какой-то конкретной реки, то иногда можно по названию: "Приволжье", "Придонье", "Приамурье", "Приобье"...


----------



## Sobakus

А, собственно, _Поволжье_ не подойдёт? Не берусь утверждать, но, мне кажется, это уже, чем "бассейн Волги".


----------



## Rosett

"Подонье", "Поуралье" существуют, хотя более как исторические термины, но весьма близкие к желаемому значению.


----------



## Kirill V.

igusarov said:


> Если нужно для какой-то конкретной реки, то иногда можно по названию: "Приволжье", "Придонье", "Приамурье", "Приобье"...



Общее понятие "прибрежье" - по-моему, нет такого. Я не слышал. И звучит некрасиво, на мой вкус.
Т.е. у нас это производное от названия конкретной реки.


----------



## Maroseika

kayve said:


> Общее понятие "прибрежье" - по-моему, нет такого. Я не слышал. И звучит некрасиво, на мой вкус.
> Т.е. у нас это производное от названия конкретной реки.


Слово "прибрежье" зафиксировано в словарях и широко используется в литературе. Правда, в общем случае оно может относиться и к морскому берегу, поэтому обычно говорят о прибрежье конкретной реки или моря. Слова типа "Приобье" - отличные варианты, но, к сожалению, они существуют для очень небольшого числа рек.


----------



## Kirill V.

Maroseika said:


> Слово "прибрежье" зафиксировано в словарях и широко используется в литературе. Правда, в общем случае оно может относиться и к морскому берегу, поэтому обычно говорят о прибрежье конкретной реки или моря. Слова типа "Приобье" - отличные варианты, но, к сожалению, они существуют для очень небольшого числа рек.



В приведенных примерах слово "прибрежье" относится к узкой полосе воды и суши вдоль линии прибоя (от метров до десятков или сотен метров). Я так понимаю, что это не совсем то, о чем спрашивает ahvalj


----------



## Kirill V.

Можно попробовать такой тест:
Городок А расположен в _приобье_. - Т.е. расположен на одном из берегов реки или недалеко от нее.
Городок А расположен в _прибрежье Оби_  - я бы так не сказал. Но, может быть, это отражает только мои личные предпочтения


----------



## ahvalj

Спасибо всем за соображения. Дело в том, что мне желательно найти некое общее слово — Волгу я просто привёл в пример. Мне тоже кажется, что сейчас в языке нет ничего подходящего — но, быть может, что-то бытовало в девятнадцатом веке (в старой литературе нередко попадаются незаслуженно забытые слова)?


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> но, быть может, что-то бытовало в девятнадцатом веке (в старой литературе нередко попадаются незаслуженно забытые слова)?


Из забытых и ныне незанятых лексических единиц вам остаётся оживить "пОберег" (побереги, мн.).


----------



## ahvalj

Мне внезапно придумалось слово _поречье:_ оказалось, что оно действительно существует — ПОРЕЧЬЕ - это... Что такое ПОРЕЧЬЕ? . Попадалось ли оно кому-нибудь в таком значении в жизни или литературе, и насколько _поречье_ будет казаться непонятным в современном тексте?


----------



## Maroseika

В литературе примеров очень мало, НКРЯ дает только 2 источника:

Карвахал ― первый человек, сообщивший об амазонках, воинственно настроенных женщинах, населявших поречье великой южноамериканской реки. 
Она определила, что тип маражоара скорее схож с типом современных индейцев, живущих в поречье Амазонки, немели с антропологическим типом населения, обитающего в Андах. [Понемногу о многом // «Знание - сила», 1997]

...знать , существует ли какая боязнь на свете; когда бранным пламенем объялся древле-мирный славянский дух, и завелось козачество ― широкая, разгульная замашка русской природы, ― и когда все поречья, перевозы, прибрежные пологие и льготные места усеялись козаками, которым и счету никто не ведал, и смелые товарищи их были вправе отвечать султану, пожелавшему знать о числе их: «Кто их знает! [Н. В. Гоголь. Тарас Бульба (1835-1841)]

Думаю, слово было бы вполне понятно и сейчас.


----------



## Sobakus

Встречать – не встречал, но модель словообразования настолько прозрачная, что не понять его будет затруднительно, да и звучит естественно.


----------



## ahvalj

Спасибо. Попытаюсь применить.


----------



## Rosett

Слово "поречье", безусловно, понятно носителю языка и без словаря, и к тому же оно закрепилось в массе местных топонимических названий. Хотя ассоциируется оно благодаря этому в речи с небольшими пространствами, со спокойно текущими речками местного значения, можно найти вполне убедительные книжные примеры и на крупные реки:
"Переселенцы из областей смоленско-полоцких кривичей проникли в тверское поречье Волги, а некоторые ..."
"Юго-восточной границей леса и лесостепи по Русской равнине считается поречье Оки, ..."
"Поречье Днепра было пограничьем радимичей с дреговичами. На юго-востоке соседями были северяне..."


----------



## Vadim K

ahvalj said:


> Существует ли в русском языке слово, объединяющее понятия _левобережье_ и _правобережье_? Имеются в виду местности, примыкающие к реке с обеих сторон. _Бассейн_ реки — слишком широкое понятие: например, бассейн Волги охватывает несоизмеримо более обширные территории, чем лево- и правобережье Волги, взятые вместе.



А просто "_берега́_" не подойдет, как объединяющее понятия _левобережье_ и _правобережье_?  Например, "_берега Волги_".


----------



## Q-cumber

ahvalj said:


> Существует ли в русском языке слово, объединяющее понятия _левобережье_ и _правобережье_? Имеются в виду местности, примыкающие к реке с обеих сторон. _Бассейн_ реки — слишком широкое понятие: например, бассейн Волги охватывает несоизмеримо более обширные территории, чем лево- и правобережье Волги, взятые вместе.


Смотря что вы понимаете под прилегающей местностью.  Это может быть долина реки, например.


----------

